# Erro no boot, tela congelada com initramdisk

## Hellboy2D

Recentemente comprei um Acer Aspire 3 com um ryzen 7 e radeon 540rx, achei que instalação seria normal como fiz com meu notebook antigo com intel, porém estou tendo problemas após o processo de instalação, sempre ds no mesmo com a tela congelada dizendo que esta iniciando o ramdisk preciso de ajuda.

----------

## pilla

Qual é o live CD/USB que você está usando? Em geral, qualquer live com pelo menos chroot (ou seja, todos que eu vi até agora) servem para instalar Gentoo.

----------

